# Nassahegan RAW - 8/26/08



## bvibert (Aug 26, 2008)

Good ride with Jeff tonight.  My bike behaved well with no squeaking since I cleaned and re-lubed all the rear suspension points.  No chain suckage either, which was probably due to the new chain ring from Tim, THANKS!

We started by heading into the twisties south of Scoville, then we crossed E Chippens to B-Street.  I finally made it up that stupid little rock that we've sessioned right before the main intersection (only slight chain ring rubbage on my new chain ring  ).   I rolled the big rock at the beginning of B-Street with no problem and Jeff hit it after stopping at the top.  We both rolled the Tim endo rock with no problems and then went out almost to the clearing on the main trail before heading right towards the beaver pond area.  When we got to the intersection of the blue trail right near the rocky climb we headed left instead to see exactly where it led.  As expected it lead right to the gravel loop not too far from where it meets up with the beaver pond.  We took a short ride up the path to the pond and then back tracked to the blue trail and followed that back.  

Neither of us elected to hit the Red cliff section, though I could totally see how it's make-able and intend on trying it myself the next time I out with more that one person.  I cleared much of the trail after that section including some short rocky climbs that I didn't think I'd make.  I eventually tried a short roller drop that I normally would have walked.  All in all I really enjoyed this section of the trail, this was the first time I rode it in that direction.  When we got back to the main intersection we elected to go back through the twisties, but first I just had to try and wheelie drop that little roller on the trail that heads the quick way back to the cars.  Unfortunately I put a little too much wheelie into it and the bike basically went straight into the air sending me right to me ass.  It must have looked pretty funny because Jeff couldn't stop laughing, I got a good chuckle out of it was well.  No injuries or broken parts.  

We cruised back through the twisties from there, taking a slight variation towards the end that I'll skip next time, and made it back to Scoville in about 15 minutes from the time we left the main intersection by B-Street.  I thought that was pretty good time, but it didn't feel as fast as Greg and I went through there in the near darkness last time.  From there Jeff decided to call it quits as his chest was bothering him after he hit it on the bars when he got thrown forward after hitting his pedal on a rock.  I hope that it feels better tomorrow Jeff!  I decided to hit the warm-up loop in reverse to finish things out.  I've never rode it in that direction, but it was fun.   I had a little trouble getting into the groove in a few spots, but still made good time.  I managed the hit the first two bridges coming from that direction (the second two in our normal direction) with no problem, but chickened out on the last one after not having much momentum.  I'm getting closer to nailing that one though.   I popped out of the woods about 10 minutes after I left Jeff without much more incident (other than clipping a tree with my left brake lever about 2 feet from the end :roll 

Sorry for the fricken novel...


----------



## Greg (Aug 26, 2008)

bvibert said:


> Sorry for the fricken novel...



Good report, but how about hookin' a brotha up with a line break or two... :roll: :razz:

So....you rode the "caveman" bridges?


----------



## Greg (Aug 26, 2008)

Greg said:


> Good report, but how about hookin' a brotha up with a line break or two... :roll: :razz:



Nice. great minds think alike.


----------



## bvibert (Aug 26, 2008)

Greg said:


> Good report, but how about hookin' a brotha up with a line break or two... :roll: :razz:
> 
> So....you rode the "caveman" bridges?



Yeah, sorry about that, I just started typing.  I didn't realize how long it was until I posted it. 

If the caveman bridges are the ones that are in the warm-up loop, the ones that got partially washed away a bit back, then yes I rode two of them (one being the really short piece of pallet).  Is that what you meant by "caveman" bridges?


----------



## Greg (Aug 26, 2008)

bvibert said:


> Yeah, sorry about that, I just started typing.  I didn't realize how long it was until I posted it.
> 
> If the caveman bridges are the ones that are in the warm-up loop, the ones that got partially washed away a bit back, then yes I rode two of them (one being the really short piece of pallet).  Is that what you meant by "caveman" bridges?



Yeah, the washed out bridge area in the swamp. I didn't realize there were three, but yeah, I guess there are. Nice. Those have to be next on my list. I still wouldn't want to wreck off of them, but at least the landings are soft (and wet!). We might just have to session them next time.


----------



## bvibert (Aug 26, 2008)

The little one in the middle doesn't really count, but it is technically a bridge I guess (it's only like 2 feet long).  But yeah I chickened out on the longest one, over the most water.  That one is somewhat hard to get onto from the direction that we normally travel, especially with the muddy corner right before it which zaps your speed.  Coming the direction that I did tonight the first two are easy to just roll right over.  I got a little thrown in the section between the second and third so I didn't carry enough speed to roll up onto the last one.  I didn't have enough never to attempt to pedal up it.


----------



## o3jeff (Aug 26, 2008)

Thanks for the detailed report. From the start I knew it wasn't my night when I screwed up the first log pile before the low tree for no apparent reason. The B street rock I am just going to man up and do it next time since I rode it down the exact path I would if I didn't stop.

My lower two ribs on my left side are pretty sore right now from were I caught the pedal/crank perfectly against a rock and it stopped the bike dead in its tracks and I went straight into the hanlebars/Lefty fork adjustments with my ribs. They did hurt a little on the trails when pedaling up hill or taking deep breaths. Hopefully they are just a little bruised and nothing too serious.

It would of been great to get Brian's wheelie drop on video, as soon as I saw the height of the wheelie he pulled I knew it was over for him, overall very impressive.

Would of been a good night to bring Carrie so she could see that getting unclippd out of the pedals is pretty much an automatic reaction since I don't remember unclipping when I flew into my bars. I also took another digger coming back through the twisties when I went to brush a mosquito off my face and the next thing I know is the bike is wedged in some trees and I am standing on the trail.

Sorry to bail early on you, but I just couldn't wait to get home.


----------



## Greg (Aug 26, 2008)

Bummer, Jeff. Feel better soon. Are you back on your bike now or still on the loaner?


----------



## o3jeff (Aug 26, 2008)

Still beating up the loaner(good shot to the crank tonight). I haven't called asking when it will be done either!


----------



## severine (Aug 26, 2008)

o3jeff said:


> Would of been a good night to bring Carrie so she could see that getting unclippd out of the pedals is pretty much an automatic reaction since I don't remember unclipping when I flew into my bars. I also took another digger coming back through the twisties when I went to brush a mosquito off my face and the next thing I know is the bike is wedged in some trees and I am standing on the trail.


Good to know!  I think I have the tension too loose on mine as I was unclipping from stupid stuff the other day (and yet, I still toppled over twice ).  Practice makes perfect though.



o3jeff said:


> Still beating up the loaner(good shot to the crank tonight). I haven't called asking when it will be done either!


Good man!  :beer:

Hope your ribs feel better tomorrow than mine have been feeling.  Managed the pain but they still hurt like heck, and apparently will for a while still.


----------



## Greg (Aug 27, 2008)

bvibert said:


> When we got to the intersection of the blue trail right near the rocky climb we headed left instead to see exactly where it led.  As expected it lead right to the gravel loop not too far from where it meets up with the beaver pond.  We took a short ride up the path to the pond and then back tracked to the blue trail and followed that back.



BTW, does it seem like you can get to the trail leading to the waterfall or whatever that will give us access to that nice downhill just below the hike-a-bike cliff? Jeff - any GPS track?


----------



## o3jeff (Aug 27, 2008)

Brian seemed to think off the gravel loop you can catch the down hill, but then you would have to do the gravel loop uphill still.


----------



## o3jeff (Aug 27, 2008)

Got the track at home on the gps, will load it tonight.

Greg when you load your track from the gps unit to the computer do you turn the the gps? I usually do and was thinking that the straight line I am getting on the tracks might lead straight to my house since it probably connect the point were I shut it off to were I turn it on at my house.


----------



## bvibert (Aug 27, 2008)

Greg said:


> BTW, does it seem like you can get to the trail leading to the waterfall or whatever that will give us access to that nice downhill just below the hike-a-bike cliff? Jeff - any GPS track?



Yes, once on the gravel loop it's a short distance to the waterfall trail.  From there is supposedly a trail that goes along the top of the water fall and meets up right at the bottom of that rock scramble that we had climb down.  You then get that fun DH section before having to bike out on the gravel loop again.  I didn't think the run-out on the gravel was _that_ bad, but you guys seem to think otherwise.


----------



## o3jeff (Aug 27, 2008)

bvibert said:


> I didn't think the run-out on the gravel was _that_ bad, but you guys seem to think otherwise.



It probably isn't too bad now that we have built up some riding legs.


----------



## Greg (Aug 27, 2008)

o3jeff said:


> Got the track at home on the gps, will load it tonight.
> 
> Greg when you load your track from the gps unit to the computer do you turn the the gps? I usually do and was thinking that the straight line I am getting on the tracks might lead straight to my house since it probably connect the point were I shut it off to were I turn it on at my house.



Yeah. You have to turn it on to get the PC to identify it. If I happen to get a satellite signal at my house, it will start a new track. Usually Topofusion will identify it as two tracks and I just select the one from the ride.


----------



## o3jeff (Aug 27, 2008)

CF track
http://www.crankfire.com/trails/data.php?dataid=463

5.2 miles that I did with and avg speed of 4.8 mph


----------

